# Pipe clamps



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

This might be an example of "there are no dumb questions, just dumb people asking them". I use a lot of Pony clamps for various projects. Some fit on 3/4" pipe and others on 1/2" pipe.. I am wondering because of the weight of the pipe, could PVC pipe be used on shorter clamps like 12-18". I know on longer ones the pipe would flex too much but maybe on shorts pipes, would it work. Most of my projects don't require a lot of pressure but just something to hold the pieces together while the glue sets. Any ideas?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

OldWrangler,
The best way to know is for you to try. 
Then you can let us know what you found out.
I personally doubt that it would work


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

you will have to thread the ends.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

I can used a treaded coupling on one end for that and I think on a short pipe, It might not flex too much. I'll know Monday when I come home with pipe and threaded fitting. I'll post results and maybe pictures.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't think you will be able to slide the clamp end over the coupler. Might be able to cut the sleeve portion of the coupler down to about 1/4", slip part of the clamp over the tube, glue the coupler on while it's in between the two clamp pcs. Might be giving up some screw space when it's done if it does work. You could also try gluing in a wood dowel to stiffen it up if you need to. 
I think the PVC is just going to "strip" and the clamp will just slip and slide when the locking plates try to tighten down. Probably won't handle much pressure.
Looking forward to see what you come up with.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

I guess I don't understand the question…are you proposing to simply substitute PVC for black pipe and use the Pony ends? If so I would question how long the threads would hold out on PVC and have to wonder whether PVC would even hold the tail end. With those distances I think even cheap HF bar clamps would serve you better.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Looking forward to the results of your experiment. I have great doubts about the success of this trial.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Obviously I put my mind into gear before my brain had warmed up. I think y'all are right about this experiment but I still want to try something. It's not the price of the steel pipe clamps, it's the weight. I have trouble putting the clamps where I want them because they are heavy. Usually I use the Erwin clamps being lighter and needing
only 1 hand. My wrists have gotten weak and give me some trouble. Maybe I should be looking for lighter clamps instead of trying to re-invent the wheel. Any suggestions along these lines?


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I was wondering if you could find some heavy wall (as thick as iron pipe) aluminum pipe. I think it might want to break in the threads but it might be worth a look. Maybe a mid-weight conduit of some kind. Just brainstorming. Wood threads would pull off. Push broom handles and paint roller handles hold up well but they use a different thread and they shoulder up. What about those aluminum clamps at HF? People say they break but they have a life warranty so if they were close they might be an option. They would or should be fairly lightweight. I am watching for the results…....


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I think one or more of the following will occur:
1) The pipe will shatter under the stress.
2) The tail end will not get good enough grip to hold.

That is if the pvc threaded couplings will work to begin with due to clearances.

Interesting to see the results.
Good luck.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Grandpa, no wonder people say wisdom comes with age. I had never seen the aluminum bar clamps at HF. Went online and there they were. They are priced right, reviews are pretty good and they are guaranteed. I mostly need for 12" and so I can use thee 24" or even cut them off. I resaw a lot of wood that I glue together and usually don't glue up anything that won't go through my planer (12 1/2"). These sound like what I need. I will let you know tomorrow as I will be at HF early.
I can't believe aluminum bar clamps didn't occur to me or that I hadn't seen them at HF or in their catalog. This sounds great, many thanks, old buddy. I wonder who else might carry something like this. I'll hunt around since I can't fall asleep until a pill takes effect of RLS.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

You might try aluminum conduit instead of iron. Be sure to grease the threads, it has a tendency to seize.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

The aluminum clamps 24" are about a pound and a half. 60" are 2.5 pounds

HF Clamp


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

from someone who works with pvc alot there is little strength in PVC it will break easily if it flexes much.


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

I have the clamps Bill mentioned from HF. They work great! I got the 48in ones because they were on sale. I would love to have some of the smaller ones.


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

sorry, these are the ones I have 
http://www.harborfreight.com/60-Aluminum-F-Style-Bar-Clamp-60673.html
I love them.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

I went online last nite and they are everywhere. HF has the cheapest price and most likely the weakest but even Jorgenson makes then. Everyone elses are expensive. I found some at $80 a clamp, some at 4 sets for $100 and all kinds at prices around $50. Now I have found my answer and just have to look at which I want. I am going to HF and get a pair this morning and see if they are decent or just Chinese crap. Once again y'all have solved another puzzle for me. Why didn't I know about this forum earlier? Thanks to all who responded.


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

Not that I would make these, but curiosity got the better of me so I gave it a try with materials I had on hand.

As I expected the PVC fitting didn't screw very far into the clamp socket. 
The "Pony" clamp has a bigger throat and the coupler threads wouldn't reach the clamp threads. 
And the width of the coupler takes away some of the screw capacity. Could possibly cut the coupler to half the depth and gain another 1/2" or so.
















I was surprised by the amount of pressure you could put on it without the tail end slipping. The plates actually lock into the PVC pretty good. I clamped a pc of scrap. Although it is a very thin pc of scrap you can see the pressure being applied.








All in all I was surprised that it could possibly work. Albeit, for small things that don't need much pressure.
It was a lot lighter than the pipe clamp.
This was just tested for curiosity, I think it is plausible as mythbusters would say, but don't think Iwould be making any soon.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Kevin, I was in the shop before 7 am and tried the PVC same as you did. I cut one of the threaded fittings short and glue it on. It worked about as well as yours. Then I tried to thread the end of the PVC and the threads cut too deep and it didn't work. Next I drilled a hole through the threaded hole in the clamp, put the pipe in and drove a pin through. That worked like a dream and I got over 80 lbs of pressure when cranked down….probably will take more. Being pleased with that I still went down to HF and looked at their aluminum bar clamps. They are great if they hold up. I bought a couple of 24" at $8.99 and brought them home. While there I found another clamp and saw guide out of aluminum 36" long and, weight and even stronger. I'll try to attach the catalog picture. It was nearly $20 but I think will be the best. So now I am fixed up with some clamps that are much lighter and I'll test them all tomorrow. Thanks for all your help….another problem solved.


----------

